# Heart Stealer is on Pixel of Ink today!



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

*Description*
*Heart Stealer* is about two extraordinary people struggling to stay in love despite extreme obstacles.

After years of his fast playboy lifestyle, movie star Randall Rowe returns to his small hometown to make sense of his life and finds himself drawn to Kayla Denton, the runaway he'd once helped. Problem is, Kayla, now a schoolteacher, wants nothing to do with the handsome charmer she has loved for eight years. She's already been abandoned by one man after a tragic accident, and she refuses to feel so vulnerable again. As she's forced to get closer to Randall, Kayla starts to realize underneath his devil-may-care persona lies more depth than she could've imagined. But when Hollywood comes calling and threatens to tear them apart, they're forced to resolve their painful pasts&#8230; Or lose a love that will only come once in a lifetime.

*Reviews*

"I LOVED this book. The author wrote such great complex and real characters that I felt what they did as I read along." -- One Hundred Romances Project

"Very well written with a great storyline and characters! Heart Stealer is definitely worth your time to grab a copy." -- Coffee Time Romance

"This is a great book to take to the beach and enjoy a romantic mental getaway. Thomas is one to keep an eye on." -Dana Taylor, bestselling author of "Ain't Love Grand"


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your upcoming book, Tiphanie!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions - and guidelines - are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, Betsey & Ann! I appreciate it.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

New Promotional Photos! CLICK HERE The Book and Kindle release is just one week away.

Also, check back at my website Friday for a new interview!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm so excited for the book release. It's a dream come true. I'm also very happy about doing an interview with an up and coming blogger, Across The Border.

Be sure to download. I'm sure you will enjoy!!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

After little over a week, Heart Stealer has received two five star reviews on Amazon, and this comment left on my website. Hope you will check it out! 



> I just finished reading the book&#8230; I believe i cried through the last 5 chapters. It was a great story! The pain that the characters dealt with was real which makes it a great read. Their growth teaches a lesson while allowing a trip into their fictional lives. --Website Comment by Reader who brought the Kindle edition


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Tiphanie--

That is the most eye-catching cover.  I'm going to check out "Heart-Stealer" for sure. Congrats on your release!

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Dana!! I appreciate the support. I'm very happy with the responses so far, but it's funny when people say that they didn't think it was a "typical romance". Makes me wonder what do they think romance is.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a great cover, Tiphanie. May I ask who designed it?


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Sure, Mike! It was designed by Kimberly at Hot Damn Designs. She's done quite a few covers for Kindleboard authors, and she's reasonally priced.

http://www.hotdamndesigns.com/home.asp


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey all, I'm so excited about my book hitting a bestselling list! Hopefully you can check it out and my new book trailer that I love!!!






Best,
Tiph


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

You will not believe the incredible day I'm having!

First, a reporter from my local newspaper calls me and tells me that they want to do a feature on me in their "Spotlight On" section. He does an interview on the spot and tells me it will run next week in the Sunday paper, I believe. Truthfully, I was so excited and nervous that I don't know if I heard him properly.

Then one of the website I'm waiting for a review on tells me that it will be posted tonight at 9pm and it is!

I was so nervous to open it but it's a great 5-star review! All that I could have dreamt. 
http://bit.ly/jg8rpn


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all!

It's been a great week for Heart Stealer. Besides being featured in the Newspaper, I have received a lovely review from Kindleboards' own, Dana Taylor, author of Ain't Love Grand and Devil Moon.

Here's what she had to say:
"Tiphanie Thomas' debut novel, "Heart Stealer," is a compelling mix of romance and drama. Randall Rowe may be a big movie star, but his roots are in Summerdale, Michigan. He changes runaway Kayla's teenage life, but doesn't quite know how to handle the woman she becomes. When Rowe decides it's time to sort out his life in Summerdale, he's forced to face the best and worst in himself. Likewise, Kayla discovers she can't move forward until she's dealt with the past. Thomas does an excellent job of unfolding her story as these two find each other and themselves in the process. Having Rowe be a rich movie star adds a nice romantic fantasy element. Wouldn't we all love to stay in fabulous hotels and make love to an action hero? (At least for a weekend, anyway.) This is a great book to take to the beach and enjoy a romantic mental getaway. Thomas is one to keep an eye on."

Thanks so much, Dana!

Heart Stealer now has 4 5-star reviews and one 4-star review on Amazon 

Tiph


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Read the great review here:

http://bit.ly/mthoPf

Tiph


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm very proud of this Good Book Alert review. It's exactly the reason that I write and hope to continue reading!

A good romance novel makes you believe love is possible despite life's difficult circumstances. It is built around real people trying to be extraordinary because they want something larger than life - love, and not just any love, but one worth fighting for because it does come only once in a lifetime.

Kayla Denton and Randall Rowe didn't start out being extraordinary, but through the love they had for each other, and the forgiveness and trust they showed each other and others, they became the stuff of dreams. The characters of Kayla and Randall were fully developed. There was absolutely nothing shallow or incomplete in their development, but what made them so much more complete was the cast around them, and how they all connected to each other. Tiphanie Thomas understood that the love between two people is so often understood through all the people that have touched their worlds, parents, friends, old loves, and finally each other.

It wasn't just the characters that worked in this book; it was the attention to setting. Set in a small town this story overflowed with small town goodness, a scene that often contrasted the Hollywood life. It made you look past the movie star glitter and into sweetness of that which is a familiar solid unmoving greatness; you can wake up to each and every day. And with unmoving greatness, you often find heart pounding love scenes that can scorch the very hairs off the back of your neck - I know it did mine. So if you read Heart Stealer - be prepared to have your heart stolen, your passion for love ignited, and a tear stained face, yeah, I cried, and I don't cry easily. Thank you, Tiphanie Thomas for a powerful unforgettable love story. I highly recommend this book.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

I couldn't be more jealous about your success, but clearly you deserve every bit of it.  Congrats.


----------



## tituspowell (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations Tiphanie, great that it's doing so well!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks so much, Gregory and Titus! Appreciate it.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool! I just found out that Amazon has put Heart Stealer on sale. It must be for a limited time so get your copy today! I don't know how long it will last.

Here is the link:

http://amzn.to/gDQeZJ


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't believe what a great day Heart Stealer is having!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #940 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Books > Romance > Multicultural 
#89 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 
#97 in Books > Romance > Contemporary 


Thanks to all for the support and love!

Best,
Tiph


----------



## Darby (Aug 13, 2011)

That's amazing, Tiphanie.  Here's hoping for your continued success!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Tiphanie! Hats off to your success!


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations, Tiphanie! Here's wishing you many more successes!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks so much, Darby, Anne, and Michael! Appreciate it! I could've pinched myself.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations, Tiphanie! The cover looks fabulous and the story sounds intriguing! I must check it out! Wishing you continued success!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

HEART STEALER is the bargain book of the day on Pixel of Ink and I'm very excited about it. Here's the link: http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-heart-stealer-by-tiphanie-thomas/

Please like if you can on the site or Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/PixelofInk

Thanks & best,
Tiphanie


----------

